# Help with NYC hotel



## travel girl 2 (Jan 24, 2008)

We are traveling to NYC from June 28 - July 1 before heading to our next stop on the east coast trip. There are 5 of us traveling, 2 adults, one exchange students and our 2 kids (all kids are girls; 25, 14 & 11)

We are looking for a decent place to stay at a decent price within a decent or easy metro distance to the city.

I have a reservation at The Radio City Apartments that is $220 a night, but we will be in 2 double beds and a pull out couch.

I would LOVE the Embassy Suites type hotel, but the one near the financial district is $400+ for our dates. I am some Marriott points and can purchase some more to get a stay, but am having trouble finding something and knowing how difficult the travel will be.

Found Courtyard Jersey City Newport that looks great and close to sub way, but we are flying into JFK on the other side of the city.

Does anyone have a gem of a hotel that would be a 2 room suite like Embassy Suites and would love if it served a breakfast as part of the price? I would pay $300 a night if it included breakfast as that could be a big expense for us!

Your advice is greatly appreciated! We don't fear the subway at all, and are happy to use the transit systems. A comfortable room for 5 at a decent price is the priority.

THANKS!!!:whoopie:


----------



## vivalour (Jan 24, 2008)

Try the Embassy Suites in Secaucus (Meadowlands), New Jersey. The rates are now probably still under $300 and they include both buffet breakfast and a cocktail hour with snacks. It is a short ride (about 20 minutes) by local shuttle through the Lincoln Tunnel to the Port Authority terminal in central NYC.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2008)

How about two adjoining rooms from Priceline?


----------



## debraxh (Jan 24, 2008)

I really like the location of RCA, isn't the room you reserved a 1BR or 2BR suite?  I thought their one room (studio) units only accepted a maximum of 2 (or maybe 3) persons. I would prefer the convenience of staying in Manhattan so it's easier to stop by the room to rest, change or drop off packages.

Folks on Tripadvisor also recommend Affinia Dumont (I think) and Doubletree Times Square for familiy suites but I don't have any personal experience with those.

I believe priceline only guarantees occupancy for two in NYC.  Many of the rooms are too small for, or don't allow, roll-aways for an additional person.


----------



## travel girl 2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes - the room I booked is a 1-bedroom with 2 doubles and a couch. I am just concerned about the run down feel of the rooms as compared to a $300 Embassy Suites type that includes breakfast. 5 of us could easily spend $80 for breakfast in NYC. Was thinking it might be worth staying in Jersey for the comfort, pool for the girls and included breakfast. 

Still don't know...


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 24, 2008)

Keep your current reservations and keep looking. Is a rollaway possible?   And are you subscribed to www.travelzoo.com ? They have New York City deals often, mostly for the 30 days before check in.

I believe there is a kitchenette in the apartments, why don't you consider eating breakfast in and saving some money that way? 

My friend had reservations for almost the same week last year and had to change her plans by a week.  Radio City Apartments prices had gone up significantly as the time grew nearer and there was nothing available for the week she needed.  She had to make reservations elsewhere and paid thru the nose for it.

I would much prefer to stay in the city.  It is so nice and handy to be able to refresh and regroup after a long day before going out again.

Good luck!

Gayle

JMHO


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 24, 2008)

One idea is to  book something that you can cancel if you want to and try Priceline for a 4 star hotel for 2 rooms. I travel to NYC for my boutique and have gotten some great hotels, in a great location for $100-125 per room. The great thing about staying in Manhatten is of course the location. You are right in NY which is great. I usually pick Midtown East. The only thing with Priceline is that most of the rooms they offer are for 1 king so with 3 girls there might be a problem with sleeping arrangements. I have gotten to the hotels before and some will give 2 doubles but some only offer the king and you have to pay xtra for the double beds. Rooms in NY tend to be small. You have to decide what is important. It is great to be able to walk out of your hotel and walk around the city. Don't get too hung up on breakfast prices. There are lots of small places where you can get breakfast items for a reasonable price, unless you are looking for a big sit down breakfast in a resturant. Thats when you will pay $$$. 
What about splitting up your stay and doing 2 days in NYC and the other days outside the city, near transportation.  
Good Luck in whatever you decide.
Vicki


----------



## Jennie (Jan 24, 2008)

In my humble opinion, it would be so much better to stay in NYC. Coming in from Jersey City means everyone has to be ready at the same time, stay together in the city, and travel back together. If one person is tired or not feeling great, this will cause the whole group to have to scale down their plans for the rest of the day. If you are staying in the heart of the city, you can come and go seperately from your suite. 

It can be terribly hot and humid that time of the year--not always, but still a strong possibility.  Walking around for hours under those conditions can be exhausting. You'll be able to go back to the suite to cool off, rest, and obtain cold beverages from your fridge instead of having to carry them around all day, or buy them on the go at the exorbitant prices they charge in the city. 

There are thousands of fast food and chain restaurants all over the city plus so many local delis and restaurants. Many have breakfast (and other meal) specials at ridiculously low prices--less than the price you will pay for train tickets to trek back and forth from New Jersey. The trains can be very crowded. You may not get a seat and may have to stand up and be pushed and shoved by people entering and leaving the trains, including pickpockets, perverts and filthy, smelly homeless people. Sometimes the air conditioning in the train is not working properly and it can be very hot and uncomfortable.

Getting to and from JFK Airport to New Jersey is another big hassle, and expensive. On the other hand, there are many reasonable transportation options from JFK to midtown Manhattan e.g. the Blue Van Shuttle that will bring you right to the front door of the Radio City Apartments. Taxis also have a fixed, government regulated rate from the airport.

As far as a swimming pool for the girls, there is so much to see and do in Manhattan, that it would seem to be a waste to spend any time at a pool, considering the very limited time you will be in the city. When our out of town friends and relatives come to the city, we spend frenetic days bringing them to see the main tourist attractions. Even a week is not enough time.

If you can find a better suite hotel IN MANHATTAN, that would work out fine. Check out the many reviews at www.tripadvisor.com

But I strongly advise you to give up the idea of commuting back and forth from New Jersey.

I wish you a wonderful vacation in the Big Apple.


----------



## vivalour (Jan 24, 2008)

Jennie said:


> In my humble opinion, it would be so much better to stay in NYC. Coming in from Jersey City means everyone has to be ready at the same time, stay together in the city, and travel back together. If one person is tired or not feeling great, this will cause the whole group to have to scale down their plans for the rest of the day. If you are staying in the heart of the city, you can come and go seperately from your suite.
> 
> It can be terribly hot and humid that time of the year--not always, but still a strong possibility.  Walking around for hours under those conditions can be exhausting. You'll be able to go back to the suite to cool off, rest, and obtain cold beverages from your fridge instead of having to carry them around all day, or buy them on the go at the exorbitant prices they charge in the city.
> 
> ...



We have done the Meadowlands (NOT Jersey City!) option more than once, and staying at Embassy Suites was very convenient for our needs -- a single 20-minute shuttle bus ride from hotel doorstep to Port Authority in NYC. From PA we walked, tooked taxis or subways to the museums or wherever we were heading. Simple. You can try  for a deal in the City but for 5 people you will either need to find an efficiency apt. (easily over $300), two hotel rooms or a suite. You will also pay premium prices in summer. Take your pick-- either max. convenience for a price, or somewhat less convenience and much better value.


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 24, 2008)

I vote for the stay in manhattan.  I have done both.  First time we stayed in Jersey and look the ferry over.  It was 5 of us.  The time it took to get everyone ready, take the shuttle to the ferry terminal, wait for the ferry, then walk to take a taxi to midtown - half the day was gone.

Kids get tired and want to go back to the room.  Then more transportation costs to get back into the city.

From now on - I'll stay in the city even in a small room.

Radio City Apartments are a great location.  I haven't stayed there yet though.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you tried the Flathotel? Flatotel? I don't know how to spell it. I think it's in the upper 50s, near the park. A friend stayed there once and said it was nice.



Oh, here it is. No h. Flatotel. Good luck!

http://www.flatotel.com/


----------



## wackymother (Jan 24, 2008)

wackymother said:


> Have you tried the Flathotel? Flatotel? I don't know how to spell it. I think it's in the upper 50s, near the park. A friend stayed there once and said it was nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, foo. No rooms available. Sorry.


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 25, 2008)

*wow prices are high*

I just checked flatotel for the mid week date in feb we need.

Too expensive - $800 per nigh.

I'll hold on to the mc and other reservation I have.


----------



## popeofbklyn (Jan 25, 2008)

*Check Brooklyn*

LOOK IN BKLYN THERE IS A HOLIDAY IN EXPRESS 20 MINS FROM NYC AND AREA IS COOL AND UP AND COMING LOTS OF COOL SHOPS 





travel girl said:


> We are traveling to NYC from June 28 - July 1 before heading to our next stop on the east coast trip. There are 5 of us traveling, 2 adults, one exchange students and our 2 kids (all kids are girls; 25, 14 & 11)
> 
> We are looking for a decent place to stay at a decent price within a decent or easy metro distance to the city.
> 
> ...


----------



## Piper (Jan 25, 2008)

I have stayed in a large 2-bedroom suite at the Affinia Manhattan. It's across the street from Madison Square Garden. It's a bit old and showing its age -- but the suite was great. We had two bedrooms each with their own bath and a living room (with sleeper sofa) and another bath. There was also a kitchenette. I can't recall the price but it was quite reasonable.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jan 27, 2008)

I would recommend checking rates at the New Yorker hotel.

It's way way on the West side, but the rooms are clean and there is a nice diner right in the lobby.  Not sure about room service but getting food is easy enough.

We once stayed there because my son was in a chess tournament and I was very pleased with the rooms and room rate.  The neighborhood used to be iffy but it's fine now.

http://www.newyorkerhotel.com/

Sharon


----------



## Conan (Jan 28, 2008)

About the same price as the New Yorker is the Belvedere hotel.  It's a midsized hotel with relatively large and comfortable rooms.  The higher floor street-side rooms have a very good city view, but with some traffic noise.

I prefer the Belvedere's location, the north side of 48th Street between 8th and 9th Avenue, steps from the Broadway theatre district.

But you would need two rooms for 5 people.

Aerial View

http://www.belvederehotelnyc.com/index.asp


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 28, 2008)

rklein001 said:


> About the same price as the New Yorker is the Belvedere hotel.  It's a midsized hotel with relatively large and comfortable rooms.  The higher floor street-side rooms have a very good city view, but with some traffic noise.
> 
> I prefer the Belvedere's location, the north side of 48th Street between 8th and 9th Avenue, steps from the Broadway theatre district.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link
I just got a great rate for the midweek night I need in Feb.  The Belvedere isn't avail but the Travel Inn is?  It is about $30 cheaper than the Milford Plaza room that I got.  Where would you stay?  Taking the kids to NYC for 2 plays.  Milford or Travel Inn?

Would y


----------



## Jennie (Jan 29, 2008)

This article appeared in a NYC newspaper:
Dine, Drink and (Almost) Sleep Under the New York City Sky
By Charis Atlas Heelan
June 2, 2007 

June is finally here and that means the start of summer, weekend getaways and doing more outdoors. Although New York City may not immediately spring to mind as the perfect summer destination, it may surprise you to know that in a city known for sky high hotel rates, summer brings some of the best deals. New York City empties out significantly on summer weekends, with locals trying to escape the heat of the concrete jungle -- leaving many a luxurious hotel room open for visitors at discounted rates.

What's more, New York's hotels offer some exceptional places to get outdoors and either take in the view or wine, dine and unwind under the warm summer skies (I would say "under the stars" but unfortunately with so many bright lights of Manhattan to compete with, stars aren't exactly visible). Staying at one of these hotels is good option -- in terms of preferential treatment, no lining up and guaranteed tables, but if you can't stay, at least visit and soak up the atmosphere.

The Fitzpatrick Grand Central Hotel (tel. 866/586-3773; www.fitzpatrickhotels.com) is a quiet property in a very busy part of town. With an old world charm and distinctly Irish feel, The Fitzpatrick is a surprising oasis of calm in the Grand Central Terminal area. It recently opened a fantastic courtyard space on the ground level, far away from the maddening crowds of Lexington Avenue's peak hour rush. The outdoor area is large enough to accommodate a hundred or so people, but thankfully it rarely seems crowded -- especially on weekends. For you ladies out there wondering where New York businessmen might congregate for an after work drink on a summer evening -- look no further. A nice touch is their traditional "High Tea" served in the courtyard for $15 per person. The tea consists of a pot of your favorite tea, a variety of finger sandwiches (yep -- there's cucumber ones) and delicious fresh scones with jam. You can also enjoy traditional Irish food at reasonable prices and cocktails like the Angel Kiss Martini ($10). For a late afternoon snack or evening treat, it's a great way to unwind after a day of Manhattan excesses. I suggest arriving around 5pm to secure your table and enjoy the ambience. Stay in a Deluxe King room at the Fitzpatrick for rates starting at $229; but come for the week of July 4this year and pay only $199 per night. For a splurge and access to another amazing outdoor space, consider staying in the Liam Neeson Penthouse (he's a friend of the owner's). This exquisite suite has its own large private deck -- perfect for entertaining on summer evenings with rates starting from $789. 

The Shelburne Hotel (tel. 212/689-5200; www.affinia.com) is also located on New York's east side in Midtown (technically Murray Hill). Besides being a classic property with large comfortable suites, the Shelburne is home to two New York legends -- the Rare Bar and Grill restaurant on the ground floor (arguably serving some of New York's most delicious hamburgers) and Rare View -- a rooftop deck with views that are second to none. The deck is accessible to hotel guests and the public alike, but staying at the hotel gives you priority and no need to line up. The outdoor space is expansive with comfy day beds to recline on and admire the skyline and its two dominant icons -- the Chrysler Building to the north and the Empire State Building to the southwest. Both are merely a few blocks away so bring your cameras for that quintessential NYC shot. Light food is served and $15 cocktails (served in plastic cups) flow freely with a mixed crowd of locals, tourists and after workers. 

Weekend summer room rates start from $180 for a studio suite with full kitchen or $199 for a one-bedroom suite with kitchen.

The Library Hotel (tel. 212/983-4500; www.libraryhotel.com) on Madison Avenue is home to Bookmarks, a relative newcomer to the New York rooftop bar scene (the area is covered over in cooler months to create a winter garden space). Bookmarks balks the plastic glass trend by serving its cool cocktails in real glass (obviously they trust their patrons not to drop them over the rooftop railing on to unsuspecting pedestrians below). Drink prices are standard New York high, but the ambience makes it more than worthwhile with wicker chairs, colorful flowers and superb views. Friday nights are especially crowded, making weekday and Saturday evenings a better bet for securing a table. Book lovers will rejoice staying at this boutique hotel, which offers 60 rooms on floors themed on the ten major Dewey Decimal System categories. There are books everywhere and a reading room that provides coffee, fruit and muffins all day. Stay between June 29 and July 9, 2007 and rates start from $229 per night, Labor Day weekend rates start from $249 and stays throughout the summer are discounted -- all including continental breakfast.

It's not just boutique hotels and up-market properties that realize the need to wine and dine outdoors in New York. Discount chain hotel La Quinta Inn (tel. 212/290-2460; www.applecorehotels.com/la-quinta-manhattan) offers Me Bar with picturesque Empire State Building views in a casual bar environment at a decidedly unpretentious hotel. Bar prices are considerably lower than elsewhere with affordable $5 beers and cocktails under $10. 

Weekend and weekday summer room rates here are among the cheapest in the city (at this standard and in this central Midtown West position), starting from $175 per night.

Cabanas at the Maritime Hotel (tel. 212/835-5537; www.themaritimehotel.com) in Chelsea is a funky, nightclub atmosphere alternative. With $12 cocktails, plenty of eye candy and the occasional celebrity sighting, it's sure to appeal to those in search of more than fresh air. It's also open until 3am on Thursday, Friday and Saturday nights -- later than any other rooftop space in town. Accommodation here is pricier with Superior Queen sized rooms starting from $340 per night during the summer months.


----------



## travel girl 2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the great suggestions. Nothing yet beats my $220 rate at the Radio City Apartments. So - for the moment will keep that reservation.

I am trying to earn a free night at a Marriott so we can pay for only 2 nights in a suite and end up paying about the $800 it will cost at the RCA. That is my back-up plan for the moment!

thanks again - any other suggestions, keep em comin!


----------



## bltfam (Jan 29, 2008)

how many points do you have?
We wanted to stay in the city near to all attractions so my husband just booked 4nights at the courtyard Marriot i think it was on 5th ave May28-June1 and he booked it with his points i think it was 110,000 it has 2 queen beds and sofa i looked into going through an exchange what a laugh my daughter and i went on a day shopping trip to NYC and now the family is going so we want to shop plus do sight seeing so we picked mid town


----------



## travel girl 2 (Jan 29, 2008)

I will only have a free night certificate from Marriott. I am using my other points for the 1-bedroom suite for 5 days in DC - equally difficult to find good inexpensive places!


----------



## bdemerchant (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm glad someone else mentioned the Belvedere-it also has small kitchenettes-at least a microwave and refrigerator and lots of bagel/coffee shops nearby.


----------



## otis8756 (Feb 2, 2008)

Back in '99 we lucked into a reasonably priced place within walking distance to the rail system.  Driving from TX, that was a wonderful thing at the time.  We didn't have to listen to the inner city noises, plus we had a safe place to park the van.  I don't rememer the name of the hotel, but if you will follow the rail map out into Jersey about 45 minutes, you will find it.  Of course, the rail takes you right into Grand Central Station which is an education in and of itself.


----------

